# Dikhololo Points



## Reggie_Hammonds (May 24, 2010)

Has anyone turned their Dikhololo weeks into points?  I have a bunch of questions.  Feel free to answer.

1. Can you only convert new weeks or can I convert existing banked weeks I have with RCI now?

2. Do I have to convert all my future weeks into points once I switch or can I bank some as weeks and some as points?

3. Is it realistic to be able to get a one to four night stay using points?  

4. If I can't trade one of my weeks for Hawaii in December, can I find it easier with points?

I have one 2010 week and two 2011 weeks banked with RCI right now.


----------



## Larry6417 (May 24, 2010)

Reggie_Hammonds said:


> Has anyone turned their Dikhololo weeks into points?  I have a bunch of questions.  Feel free to answer.
> 
> 1. Can you only convert new weeks or can I convert existing banked weeks I have with RCI now?



I've deposited my Dikhololo weeks to receive points-for-deposit, which function like RCI points but aren't. You wouldn't want Dikhololo to convert to RCI points. If it did so, then owners would have to pay a conversion fee to use RCI points. Also, you can't use PFD (points-for-deposit) if the the resort converts to RCI points.




Reggie_Hammonds said:


> 2. Do I have to convert all my future weeks into points once I switch or can I bank some as weeks and some as points?



No. You have to specify if you want to use the PFD program in any given year. What some owners will do is bank their week with RCI weeks and wait for a good exchange. If they don't get one, then they can use PFD. I deposited my 2010 weeks with PFD. My 1BR Dikhololo unit for 2011 got a good exchange through RCI weeks (Nob Hill Inn in San Francisco) so I left the exchange as is.




Reggie_Hammonds said:


> 3. Is it realistic to be able to get a one to four night stay using points?



RCI points are a bit buggy. I find it easier to book 7 days than 1-4 though it may depend on the resort.



Reggie_Hammonds said:


> 4. If I can't trade one of my weeks for Hawaii in December, can I find it easier with points?



Hawaii in December? That's possible through RCI points but awfully expensive. I have booked Hawaii in off peak times through RCI points (technically all Hawaii weeks are "red"). If you have enough points, then it's possible. You could end up using the PFD for 2 (or more) Dikhololo weeks.


----------

